# The 2021 Imperial Century A Month Challenge



## ianrauk (21 Dec 2020)

*Welcome to the 15th year of the Cycle Chat Imperial Century A Month Challenge.

This thread is for the logging of your qualifying ride each month only.
Please don't post anything else in this thread apart from your qualifying rides.*
It should eventually look like this one:
*2014 Century Register*

There is a Century A Month Chat thread *here,* for comments, planning rides, bowing out excuses etc which will keep the main Register as neat and tidy as possible.

The challenge is to ride 1 x 100+ mile ride per month during the calendar year (January to December) to complete the challenge. Only log the first qualifying ride of each month.

*Please include the following info....Date of ride, distance of ride and a route description of your ride. (please don't just post a link to your ride, Strava, RidewithGPs etc).*

This as an example, Please keep your entries to the one post.

*04/04/15 (C143) Ashford and back.*
Ashford and back Via Otford, Pilgrim's Way, Kemsing, Plaxtol, Hadlow. Yalding, Marden, Staplehurst, Headcorn, Smarden, Pluckley, Chart and Ashford.
106.17miles. 7.04.50 Riding Time. 15.00Avg. 2431ft Elevation Gain. Max Speed 33.4mph. Pinnacle Pyrolite 2014

*A reminder of the rules:*

-A century is a single ride of at least *100.0 miles *as measured on a reasonably accurate cycle computer. 99.9 miles or less is not a century.

-Breaks/stops during the ride are permitted for refreshments/repairs etc but over elongated stops, stops to sleep and stops at your home are not permitted.

-A qualifying century cannot start before 0001hrs on the morning of the first day of the calendar month.

-For qualifying rides ridden on the last day of the month: the 100.0 mile mark must have been passed by 2359.59 hrs on that day.

-If you miss a month you are out of the challenge, no exceptions for any reason, riding more than one century in a month does not entitle you to miss a month in lieu.

-Centuries ridden on rollers/turbo trainers/indoor velodromes do not count towards the challenge.

Successful participants of the Cycle Chat Century A Month challenge are entitled to display a gold star






*COVID. During these tough times one stop at home for refuelling during your ride is permitted. Hopefully meaning a qualifying ride can be planned sticking to more local routes than usual.*

If for any reason you can't edit your post when adding a newly completed ride, Please PM one of the mods.

Good luck to all those that enter. See you on the road.


----------



## ianrauk (21 Dec 2020)

*17/01/21 Local Kent Loops (C289 month 122)*
Orpington, Dunton Green, Seal, Underiver, Golden Green, Yalding, Malling, Offham, Borough Green, Wrotham, Pilgrims Way, Otford, Polhill, Petts Wood, Bromley, Hayes, Downe, Biggin Hill, Knockholt, Farnborough, Bromley, Petts Wood.
100.38 Miles 7:11:43 Riding Time. 14.0avg. 5479 Elevation. Planet X Tempest Ti 2017

*12/02/21 Kent Loop (C290 Month 123)*
Orpington, Polhill, Sevenoaks, Hildenborough, Tonbridge, Yalding, Staplehurst,Headcorn, Crafty Green, Lenham, Bapchild, Sittingbourne, Upchurch, Chatham, Rochester, Cuxton, Meopham, Farningham, Crockenhill, Orpington
109.31 Miles 7:26:24 Riding Time 14.7avg 4875 Elevation Planet X Tempest Ti 2017

*20/03/21 Kent Loop (C291 Month 124)*
Orpington, Polhill, Otford, Pilgrims Way, Plaxtol, Yalding, Hadlow, Beltring, Marden, Headcorn, Smarden, Brethersden, Smarden, Headcorn, Farthing Green, Hunton, Plaxtol, Ightham, Seal, Riverheard, Polhill. Orpington
111.04 Miles 7:38:03 Riding Time 14.5avg 4206 Elevation Van Nicholas Ventus Ti 2012

*14/04/21 Kent Loop (C292 Month 125)*
Orpington. Halstead, Dunton Green, seal, Underriver, Shibourne, Tonbridge, Yalding, Staplehurst, Headcorn, Smarden, Ulcombe, Harrietsham, Detling, Pilgrims Way, Malling, Borough Green, Brands Harch, farningham, Crockenhill, Orpington
101.01 Miles 6:58:09 Riding Time 14.5Avg 5164 Elevation Van Nicholas Ventus Ti 2012

*03/05/21 Kent Loop (C295 Month 126)*
Orpington. Halstead, Dunton Green, seal, Underriver, Shibourne, Tonbridge, Yalding, Staplehurst, Headcorn, Smarden, Ulcombe, Harrietsham, Detling, Pilgrims Way, Burham, Cuxton, Sole St, meopham, Farningham, Crockenhill, Orpington
101.00 Miles 7:06:12 Riding Time 14.2Avg 5925 Elevation Planet X Tempest Ti 2017

*03/06/21 Kent Loop (C297 Month 127)*
Orpington. Halstead, Brasted, Toys Hill, Tonbridge, , Horsemonden, Goudhurst, Sissinghuest, Tenterten, Headcord, Ulcombe, Harrietsham, Detling, Pilgrims Way, Burham, Cuxton, Sole St, Meopham, Farningham, Crockenhill, Orpington
117.04 Miles 8:12:05 Riding Time 14.3Avg 6742 Elevation. Van Nicholas Ventus Ti 2012

*15/07/21 Kent Loop to Herne Bay with Ross (C299 Month 128)*
Orpington. Orpington. Polhill, Otford, Pilgrims Way, Malling, Hollingbourne, Faversham, Whitstable, Herne Bay, Whitstable, Faversham, Sittingbourne, Rochester, Sole Street, Eynsford, Well Hill, Orpington.
120.29 Miles 8:35:20 Riding Time 14.0Avg 6194 Elevation. Van Nicholas Ventus Ti 2012

*15/08/21 Kent Loop with Tim (C300 Month 129)*
Orpington, Polhill, Otford, Pilgrims Way, Borough Green, Golden Green, Tudely, Brenchley, Horsmonden, Marden, Staplehurst, Headcorn, Ulcombe, Hollingbourne, Pilgrims Way, Aylesford, Malling, Pilgrims Way, Otford, Orpington.
102 Miles 7:34:33 Riding Time 13.5avg 5594 Elevation gain. Van Nicholas Ventus Ti 2012

*08/09/21 Darlington to Pontefract (C301 Month 130)*
Darlington, Croft, Nortallerton, Thirsk, Tollerton, Skelton, York, Barlby, Selby, Carlton, Eggborough, Knottingly, Pontefract
101.82 Miles 7:24:45 Riding Time 13.6avg 1804ft Elevation Planet X Tempest Ti 2017

*10/10/21 Kent Loop (C302 Month 131)*
Orpington, Pollhill, Sevenoaks, Hildenborough, Tonbridge, Tudely, Horsemonden, Marden, Staplehurst, Headcorn, Crafty Green, Lenham, Sittingbourne, Upchurch, Gillingham, Cuxton, Meopham, Longfield, Farningham, Crockenhill, Orpington
104.01 Mile 7:15:19 Riding Time 14.4avg 5155 Elevation Gain. Planet X Tempest Ti 2017

*14/11/21 Kent Loop (C303 Month 132) *
Orpington, Pollhill, Otford, Borough Green, Malling, Boxley, Detling, Hollingbourne, Lenham, Charing, Chart, Bethersden, Frittenden, Marden, Hadlow, Plaxtol, Ivy Hatch, Seal, Polhill.
102.75 Mile 7:42:03 Riding Time 13.3avg 5721 Elevation Gain. Planet X Tempest Ti 2017

*12/12/21 Kent Loop (C304 Month 133) *
Orpington, Pollhill, Otford, Pilgrims Way, Plaxtol, Tonbridge, Tudely, Brenchley, Horsemonden, Marden, Staplehurst, Headcorn, 
Ulcombe, Hollingbourne, Sandling, Aylesford, Malling, Offham, Plaxtol, Ivy Hatch, Seal, St Mary Cray, Chiselhurst
101.01 Mile 6:55:33 Riding Time 14.6avg 5715 Elevation Gain. Planet X Tempest Ti 2017


----------



## mangid (5 Jan 2021)

*3/1/21 Cambridge - Grafham Water - Bedford - Cambridge*

https://www.strava.com/activities/4559522095

Early start, first attempt at Century in over a year after skiing accident knocked me back. One gel was not enough ....

Cambridge, Great Shelford, Whittlesford, Newton, Harston, Haslingfield, Harlton, Eversden's, Kingston, Bourn, Caxton, Great Gransden, Croxton, Graveley, Offord's, Buckden, Perry, Dillington, Kimbolton, Keysoe, Thurleigh, Ravensden, Renhold, Great Barford, Blunham, Sandy, Sutton, Eyeworth, Ashwell, Odsey, Steeple Morden, Bassingbourn, Meldreth, Melbourn, Fowlmere, Thriplow, Newton, Whittlesford, Great Shelford, Cambridge

100.09mi, 6:16, Avg 16.0 mi/hr, 3140ft elevation gain, Burls 48x18 fixed

*20/2/21 Lockdown Loops*

https://www.strava.com/activities/4816538682

Windy loops

Cambridge, Shelford, (Whittlesford, Duxford, Ickleton, Little Chesterford, Littlebury, Wendons Ambo, Chrishall, Chrishall Grange, Fowlmere, Thriplow, Newton) {3}, Whittlesford, Duxford, Ickleton, Chrishall Grange, Fowlmere, Thriplow, Newton, Shelford, Cambridge

102.65mi, 5:54, 17.4 mi/hr, 3058ft elevation gain, Burls 48x18 fixed

*21/3/21 Lockdown loops*

https://www.strava.com/activities/4983853185

Windy loops

Cambridge, Shelford, (Whittlesford, Duxford, Ickleton, Little Chesterford, Littlebury, Wendons Ambo, Chrishall, Elmdon, Chrishall, Heydon, Great Chishall, Chrishall, Chrishall Grange, Fowlmere, Thriplow, Newton( x 2,Whittlesford, Duxford, Ickleton, Chrishall Grange, Fowlmere, Thriplow, Newton, Shelford, Cambridge

100.1mi, 6:00, 16.6 mi/hr, 3386ft elevation gain, Burls 48x18 fixed

*25/4/21 Out of Lockdown*

https://www.strava.com/activities/518900354

So much more enjoyable than the lockdown loops. BIt chilly to start with, thought I had undergloved, but happy I did as it warmed up nicely hitting 12c.

Cambridge, Greta Shelford, Fulbourn, Wilbrahams, Bottisham, Swafham Bulbeck, Burwell, Fordham, Chippenham, Kennet, Tuddenham, Cavenham, Barrow, Hargrave, Wickhambrook, Wickham Street, Denston, Stansfield, Upper Street, Poslingford, Clare, Ashen, Ridgewell, Stambourne, Robinhood End, Howe Street, Finchingfield, Great Bardfield, Little Bardfield, Thaxted, Cutlers Green, Debden Green, Henham, Ugley, Ricking Green, Rickling, Arkesden, Coopers End, Duddenhoe End, Chrishall, Chrishall Grange, Fowlmere, Thriplow, Newton, Whittlesford, Great Shelford, Cambridge

104.77mi, 5:51, 17.9 mi/hr, 3776ft elevation gain, Specialized Roubaix Pro

*2/5/21 Via Kimbolton*

https://www.strava.com/activities/5229051072

Back to known routes, so much more enjoyable, getting fitness back slowly, ever so slowly 

Cambridge, Great Shelford, Whittlesford, Newton, Harston, Haslingfield, Harlton, Eversden's, Kingston, Bourn, Caxton, Great Gransden, Croxton, Graveley, Offord's, Buckden, Perry, Dillington, Kimbolton, Keysoe, Thurleigh, Ravensden, Renhold, Great Barford, Blunham, Sandy, Sutton, Eyeworth, Ashwell, Odsey, Steeple Morden, Littlington, Abington PIgotts, Bassingbourn, Meldreth, Melbourn, Fowlmere, Thriplow, Newton, Whittlesford, Great Shelford, Cambridge

100.52mi, 5:47, 17.4 mi/hr, 3094ft elevation gain, Burls 48x18 fixed


----------



## Tribansman (18 Jan 2021)

*18 January*
_Local lockdown loop in early morning sunshine_.
Letchworth, Henlow, Hitchin, Stevenage, Weston, Baldock, Ashwell, Edworth, Henlow, Lower Stondon, Pirton, then retraced the route
_100.5 miles
16.3 average
3,800ft_

*6 February*
_Another local loop ride, slightly further afield but still a bit of a drudge! Felt rough and was chilly as early start but wanted to tick off early in the month_
Letchworth, Ashwell, Guilden Morden, Potton, Sandy, Moggerhanger, Henlow, Stotfold, Baldock
_x2 then x1 reversed
106 miles
16.2 average
3,500ft_



*9 March*
_Slightly further afield and a chilly start but felt like spring when the sun came out. Still suffering horrendous neck pain do was a struggle from 40 miles. Flat as a pancake._
Letchworth, Shillington, Shefford, Great Barford, Bolnhurst, Spaldwick, Barham, Huntingdon, Gravely, Gamlingay, Henlow, Stotfold, Baldock, Letchworth
_100.5 miles
6h 9m
16.3avg
2,840ft_

*9 April*
_Chilled spin through Herts and Cambs and most of the guided busway. Chilly start, mostly dry _
Letchworth, Ashwell, Bassingbourn, Barrington, Haslingfield, Cambridge, guided busway to St Ives, Abbots Ripton, Alconbury, Woolley, Kimbolton, St Neots, Roxton, Blunham, Shefford, Letchworth
_100miles
6h20m
15.8mph
3,000ft

*12 May*
Long day in the saddle to go up and see my brother for first time in a year_
Letchworth, St Neots, Huntingdon, Oundle, Oakham, Wymondham, Bottesford, East Bridgford, Ravenshead, Sutton in Ashfield, Chesterfield, Owler Bar, Hathersage, Ladybower, Snake Pass, Glossop, Stalybridge, Moseley, Marsden, Huddersfield
_180 miles
12 hours riding (13h 10m total time)
15mph
11,000ft_


----------



## Trickedem (18 Jan 2021)

*17th Jan 2021*
Local Lockdown Loops.
Home, Upchurch, Boxley, Birling Hill, Cliffe, All Hallows, Vigo, Offham, Allington, Aylesford, Home.
101 miles, 11mph Average, 5970 ft climb.
https://www.strava.com/activities/4637918356

*21st Feb 2021*
Strood, All Hallows, Gravesend, Detling, Westwell, Faversham, Strood.
100.1 miles, 12.4mph average, 5,130ft climb.
https://www.strava.com/activities/4825565013

*21st March 2021*
Strood, Minster, Faversham, Herne Bay, Canterbury, Challock, Lenham, Detling, Eccles, Strood
100.03 miles, 12.1mph average, 4,753 ft Climb.
https://www.strava.com/activities/4985942832

*1st April 2021*
Strood, Meopham, Otford, Titsey, Lingfield, Ashurst, Frant, Lamberhurst, Staplehurst, Ashford
100.75 miles, 12.2mph average, 5,800 ft Climb.
https://www.strava.com/activities/5050940028

*20th May 2021*
Strood, Longfield, Pratts Bottom, Hogtrough Hill, East Grinstead, Crowborough, Stonegate, Rolvenden, Tenterden, Ashford,
110.7 miles, 11.1mph average, 7,317 ft Climb.
https://www.strava.com/activities/5330389382

*26th June 2021*
Strood, Faversham, Whitstable, Reculver, Hoath, Dunkirk, Lenham, Aylesford, Strood.
103 miles, 11mph average, 4,440 ft of climb.
https://www.strava.com/activities/5534027929

*3rd July 2021*
Strood, Faversham, Blean, Herne, Margate, Monkton, Sandwich, Wingham, Canterbury
103 miles, 11.2mph average, 3,500 ft of climb.
https://www.strava.com/activities/5569570282

*15th August 2021 with @ianrauk *
Strood, Borough Green, West Malling, Wateringbury, Tudeley, Horsmonden, Staplehurst, Headcorn, Ulcombe, Boxley, West Malling, St Mary's Platt, Strood.
101.75 miles, 11.8mph average, 5,100 feet climb.
https://www.strava.com/activities/5798039382

*8th September 2021 with @ianrauk @rb58. @AKA Bob *
Darlington, Croft on Tees, Thirsk, Brafferton, York, Selby, Carlton, Knottingley,
102.1 miles, 12.8mph average, 1,800 ft climb.
https://www.strava.com/activities/5927750095

*26th October 2021*
Strood, Yalding Lock, Staplehurst, Tenterden, Iden, Appledore, Ivychurch, New Romney, Dymchurch, Ashford.
103.3 miles, 12.6mph average, 3,195 ft climb
https://www.strava.com/activities/6169802622

*14th November 2021*
Strood, Wouldham, Borough Green, Aylesford, Lenham, Bethersden, Staplehurst, Beltring, Crouch, Ryarsh, Wouldham, Chatham.
100.02 miles, 12mph average, 4,547ft climb
https://www.strava.com/activities/6257795640

*12th December 2021*
Strood, Bearsted, Clap Hill, Stowting, Elham, Acrise, Hawkinge, Wooten, Barham, Deal, St Margarets at Cliffe, Dover.
100.15 miles, 10.2 mph average, 6266 ft climb
https://www.strava.com/activities/6376033581


----------



## robjh (22 Jan 2021)

Here goes again....

*22nd Jan 2021*
Duxford, Cambridge, Cottenham, Ely, Soham, Burwell, Reach, Bottisham, Horningsea, Waterbeach, Cottenham, guided busway path, St Ives, Hemingford Abbots, A1307(ex-A14), Girton, more guided busway, Cambridge, Duxford
strava here
101.7 miles

*21st Feb 2021*
Duxford, A505, Melbourn, Whaddon, Croydon (no, not that Croydon), Gamlingay, Potton, Biggleswade, Southill, Clophill, Upper Gravenhurst, Pegsdon, Lilley, Hitchin, Old Knebworth, Knebworth, Watton-at-stone, Dane End, Much Hadham, Stocking Pelham, Rickling, Newport, Great Chesterford, Duxford
strava here
102 miles

*29th March 2021*
Duxford, Great Shelford, Cherry Hinton, Quy, Lode, Wicken Fen, Barway, Ely, Littleport, Watlington, King's Lynn, Castle Rising, Sandringham, Sedgefield, Ringstead, Thornham, Brancaster, Wells, Blakeney, Sheringham (then train home)
strava here
115.7 miles

*13th April 2021*
Duxford, Grantchester, Madingley, Bar Hill, Swavesey, St Ives, the Hemingfords, Huntingdon, Alconbury, Clopton, Thrapston, Aldwincle, Oundle, Cotterstock, Lutton, Glatton, Holme, B1043, Wood Walton, Broughton, Woodhurst, Earith, Willingham, Girton, Cambridge, Duxford, Ickleton, Duxford (the last little loop added just to make it up to 200k - I didn't pass go on my way through the village!)
strava here
124.7 miles (=200.7 km)

*1st May 2021*
Duxford, Linton, Balsham, Lindon, Bartlow, Great Bardfield, Stebbing, Felsted, High Easter, Good Easter, Ingatestone, Laindon, Horndon on the Hill, Tilbury; ferry to Gravesend; Gravesend, Longfield Hill, Heaverham, Chiddingstone, Hartfield, Wych Cross, Wivelisfield, Ditchling, Ditchling Beacon, Brighton

strava here
135.5 miles

*11th June 2021*
starting from the Ridgeway near the Uffington White Horse, then Uffington village, Kingston Lisle, Wantage, Didcot, South Moreton, Wallingford, Ewelme, Watlington, Chinnor, Aston Clinton, Ivinghoe, Dunstable, Houghton Regis, Streatley, Hexton, Hitchin, Willian, Baldock, Wallington, Sandon, Therfield, Reed, Barkway, Great Chishill, Duxford

strava here
109.3 miles

*2nd July 2021*
Duxford, Linton, Bartlow, the Bumpsteads, Stambourne, Great Yeldham, Halstead, Earl's Colne, Colchester, Wivenhoe, Jaywick, Clacton, st Osyth, Clear Point; ferry to Mersea Island; East Mersea, West Mersea, Peldon, Tolleshunt d'Arcy, Tolleshunt Major, Rivenhall, Silver End, Stisted, Bocking, Beazley End, Finchingfield, Great Sampford, Saffron Walden, Catmere End, Ickleton, Duxford

strava here
136 miles

*7th August 2021*
Duxford, Linton, Haverhill, Clare, Cavendish, Foxearth, Sudbury, Assington, Hadleigh, Ipswich, Nacton, Trimley, Felixstowe; ferry to Bawdsey; Shingle Street, Butley; ferry; Orford, Snape Maltings, Blaxhall, Woodbridge, Ipswich

strava here
120.5 miles

*4th September 2021*
Manchester, Prestwich, edge of Bury, Tottington, Edgworth, Blackburn, Ribchester, Longridge, Inglewhite, St Michael's on Wyre, Pilling, Knott End, (ferry), Fleetwood, Blackpool, Lytham St Anne's, Preston, Mellor, Ramsgreave, Clayton-le-Moors, Accrington

strava here
approx 111 miles (Strava starts from Manchester Picadilly at 23:58; main ride measured from Manchester Victoria starting around 00:15)

*10th October 2021*
Duxford, Babraham, Fulbourn, Cambridge, Sawston, Newport, Stocking Pelham, the Hadhams, Widford, Hunsdon, Hoddesden, Lea valley towpath to Limehouse, Central London (Tower, Embankment), Chelsea, Putney, Richmond Park, Teddington Lock, Hampton Court, Teddington, Richmond, Mortlake, Hammersmith, Shepherds Bush, Central London (Marble Arch, St Pancras station)

strava here
115 miles

*1st November 2021*
Duxford, Cherry Hinton, Quy, Burwell, Exning, Newmarket, Moulton, Gazeley, Higham, Lackford, Elveden, Thetford. Bridgham, East Harling, New Buckenham, Long Stratton, Brooke, Loddon, Reedham ferry, Brundall, Norwich

strava here
106 miles

*8th December 2021*
Duxford, Cambridge, Swavesey, St Ives, Abbots Ripton, Norman Cross, Elton, Wansford, Stamford, Castle Bytham, Bitchfield, Ingoldsby, Ropsley, Ancaster, Navenby, Waddington, Lincoln

strava here
108 miles

...and that's year #3 done!


The story for 2021 :




"from Blackpool down to Brighton, I must have rode 'em all"


----------



## sittingbull (25 Jan 2021)

*25th January 2021*
South Liverpool, Sefton Park _and return. _Light breeze and cold.
104.18 miles....7:12:14 ride time....14.5 mph av.... 23.1 mph max....Specialized Allez.

*4th February 2021*
South Liverpool, Garston, Speke, Hale Village _and return. _Sunshine then drizzle.
102.08 miles....6:52:49 ride time....14.8 mph av.... 32.2 mph max....Specialized Allez.

*4th March 2021*
South Liverpool, Widnes, Runcorn, Frodsham, Delamere, _a_n_d return. _Overcast, some heavy showers.
102.52 miles....7:31:54 ride time....13.6 mph av.... 32.1 mph max....Specialized Allez.

*23rd April 2021*
South Liverpool, Widnes, Warrington, Knutsford, Macclesfield, _and return. _Dry and bright, head then tailwind.
103.30 miles....7:26:28 ride time....13.9 mph av.... 31.1 mph max....Specialized Allez.

*30th May 2021*
South Liverpool, Widnes, Runcorn, Frodsham, Helsby, Chester, Shotton, Mold, Treuddyn, Pennyfford, Chester, _and return. _Sunshine and heat.
102.57 miles....7:29:45 ride time....13.7 mph av.... 32.1 mph max....Specialized Allez.

*6th June 2021*
South Liverpool, Widnes, Warrington, Knutsford, Macclesfield, _and return. _Perfect conditions; warm, dry and still.
103.00 miles....6:50:44 ride time....15.0 mph av.... 33.8 mph max....Specialized Allez.

*31st July 2021*
South Liverpool, Widnes, Runcorn, Frodsham, Runcorn, Widnes, Spike Island, Warrington, Widnes, Tarbock, South Liverpool. Warm and still, then heavy showers.
103.40 miles....8:14:21 ride time....12.5 mph av.... 28.9 mph max....Specialized Allez.

*28th August 2021*
South Liverpool, Widnes, Runcorn, Frodsham, Helsby, Chester, Little Sutton, Brombrough, Port Sunlight _and return_. Perfect conditions, warm, dry and still, night ride.
105.00 miles....7:45:59 ride time....13.5 mph av.... 29.4 mph max....Specialized Allez.

*27th September 2021*
South Liverpool, Widnes, Warrington, Knutsford, Mobberley, Knutsford, Warrington, Widnes, Clock Face, Cronton, South Liverpool. Mainly dry, wet towards the end.
102.83 miles....7:57:38 ride time....12.9 mph av.... 25.4 mph max....Specialized Allez.

*15th October 2021*
South Liverpool, Widnes, Warrington, Knutsford, Macclesfield, Cat & Fiddle _and return_. Dry and bright turning cold.
102.41 miles....7:16:25 ride time....14.1 mph av.... 31.5 mph max....Specialized Allez.

*5th November 2021*
South Liverpool, Bootle, Crosby, Formby, Southport, Banks, Hesketh Bank, Tarleton, Penwortham, Preston, Penwortham, Tarleton, Mere Brow, Southport, Formby, Ince Blundell, Netherton, Walton, Everton, Toxteth, South Liverpool . Drizzle at start, damp/wet roads but fairly mild.
104.35 miles....7:12:56 ride time....14.5 mph av.... 28.6 mph max....Specialized Allez.

*5th December 2021*
South Liverpool, Widnes, Runcorn, Frodsham, Delamere, Tarporley, Spurstow, Ridley, Bickley Moss, Whitchurch, Tilstock, Quina Brook, Wem an_d return. _Good conditions, colder later.
106.71 miles....7:07:11 ride time....15.0 mph av.... 31.8 mph max....Specialized Allez.


----------



## Soltydog (27 Jan 2021)

27th January 2021
Local holderness loops & a trip to Opticians in Beverley
101 miles, 6hrs 31mins, 15.6mph 2061ft
https://www.strava.com/activities/4690263368

15th February 2021
Local holderness loops again 
101miles, 6hrs 14mins, 16.2mph 1954ft
https://www.strava.com/activities/4791963640

20th March 2021
Hornsea, Kilham, Driffield, North Newbald, Beverley, Roos, Hornsea
103 miles 6hrs 9mins 16.8mph 3206ft
https://www.strava.com/activities/4978166536

22nd April 2021
Hornsea, Kilham, Driffield, Lund, Beverley, Meaux, Burstwick, Patrington, Roos, Hornsea
102 miles 5hrs 57mins 17.3mph 2671ft
https://www.strava.com/activities/5172473977

6th May 2021
Hornsea, Beverley, Middleton On The Wolds, Millington, Bishop Wilton, Thixendale, Wetwang, Driffield, Kilham, Beeford, Hornsea
106 miles 6hrs 48mins 15.6mph 5149ft
https://www.strava.com/activities/5251623209

2nd June 2021
Hornsea, Skipsea, Hornsea, Rise, Lelley, Camerton, Sunk Island, Owstwick, Mappleton, Ellerby, Coniston, Humbleton, Hornsea
120 miles 7hrs 41mins 15.7mph 2245ft
https://www.strava.com/activities/5401255360

19th July 2021
Hornsea to Morecambe, using much of the WOTR route
155 miles 10hrs 30mins 14.8mph 8732ft
https://www.strava.com/activities/5653456920

15th August 2021
Hornsea, Kilham, Driffield, Lund, Goodmanham, Beverley, Skirlaugh, Roos, Cowden & a local 7 mile loop to top up to 100+ miles
104 miles 5hrs 54mins 17.7mph 2692ft
https://www.strava.com/activities/5798010946

21st September 2021
Hornsea, Kilham, Driffield, Lund, Beverley, Long Riston, Burstwick, Roos, Hornsea
104 miles 6hrs 30mins 16mph 2682ft
https://www.strava.com/activities/5996369487

9th October 2021
Hornsea, Beverley, Gilberdyke, Howden, Goole, Fockerby, Normanby, Horkstow, Hull, Hornsea
108 miles 6hrs 49mins 15.8mph 2205ft
https://www.strava.com/activities/6088098552

11th November 2021
Hornsea, Waxholme, Skeffling, Ottringham, Rise, Catfoss, Kilham, Lissett, Seaton, Hornsea
100.8 miles 5hrs 46mins 17.5mph 2391ft
https://www.strava.com/activities/6243730009

19th December 2021
Hornsea, Kilham, Langtoft, Helperthorpe, Sledmere, Kirkburn, Gardham, Beverley, Humbleton, Hornsea
101.7 miles 6hrs 30mins 15.6mph 3511ft
https://www.strava.com/activities/6403879095/overview


----------



## 13 rider (31 Jan 2021)

31st Jan 103.1 miles
Anstey ,Cropston ,Mountsorrel ,Quorn ,Swithland ,Copt Oak ,Markfield ,Newtown Linford ,Anstey and repeat another 3 times
Moving time 7.02.40 ,Elevation 6214ft
25th Feb 100.2 miles
Anstey , Market Bosworth , 18 mile loop Bosworth , Ratcliffe ,Atterton ,Sutton Cheney ,Bosworth repeated 4 times then back to Anstey
Moving time 6.43.12 ,Elevation 2964ft
21st Mar 101 miles
Anstey to Market Bosworth ,26 mile loop Bosworth ,Congerstone ,Twycross ,Orton ,Warton ,Upton ,Bosworth repeated 3 times then back to Anstey
Moving time 6.34.48 ,Elevation 2641ft
24th April 100 miles
Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Congerstone ,Twycross ,Upton ,Market Bosworth ,Anstey ,Cossington ,Hoby ,Saxelby ,Wymeswold ,Sileby ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey
Moving time 6.38.43 ,Elevation 3094ft
23rd May 100 miles
Anstey,Cossington ,Hose ,Bingham ,Lowden ,Calverton ,Mapperly ,Nottingham ,Long Eaton ,Kegworth ,Diesworth ,Swithland ,Anstey
Moving time 7.00.24 ,Elevation 4311ft
June 18th 108 miles
Whittington ,Ellesmere ,Whixall ,Market Drayton ,Norbury ,Cannock ,Lichfield ,Croxall ,Odestone ,Markfield ,Anstey
Moving time 7.08.48 ,Elevation 3970 ft
July 18th 105 miles
Anstey Syston ,Welham ,Ashley ,Kelmarsh ,Clipstone ,Welford ,Sharnford ,Stoney Stanton ,Desford ,Anstey
Moving time 6.59.22 ,Elevation 4962ft
Aug 29th 103 miles
Anstey ,Asfordby ,Waltham ,Skillington ,Colsterworth ,Corby Glen ,Great Ponton ,Hungerton ,Waltham ,Barrow ,Anstey
Moving time 6.43.23 ,Elevation 4455ft
Sept 22nd 112 miles 
Anstey ,Asfordby ,Bottesford ,Long Bennington ,Dry Doddington ,Cranwell ,Tattershal ,Coninsby ,Burgh le marsh ,Skegness
Moving time 6.38.36 ,elevation 2635ft
Oct 10th 119 miles 
Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Meriden ,Four Oaks ,Birmingham Airport ,Packington ,Green End ,Astley ,Baxterley ,Ratcliffe Culey ,Market Bosworth ,Anstey ,Rothley ,Anstey 
Moving time 8.07.53 ,elevation 5240ft
Nov 21st 101 miles 
Anstey ,Syston ,Scraptoft ,Ashley ,Rothwell ,Naseby ,South Kilworth ,Gilmorton ,Thurlaston ,Desford ,Anstey
Moving time 7.06.47 ,elevation 5102ft
Dec 12th 101 miles 
Anstey ,Thurlaston ,Gilmorton ,Cathorpe ,Little Laxford ,Coventry ,Chorley Ash ,Nuneaton ,Stoke Golding ,Market Bosworth ,Desford ,Anstey
Moving time 6.59.03 ,elevation 3930ft


----------

